
The Haskell Pyramid - allenleein
https://patrickmn.com/software/the-haskell-pyramid/
======
quickthrower2
Shameless plug, but this is what I'm trying to address with
[https://Haskell.fun](https://Haskell.fun).

I am slightly below the productive line, so I might be better position to
explain things than the super experienced people who could have blind spots as
they know too much.

